# Strange experiences during smear check (NOT medical queries)



## Complainer (3 Mar 2010)

My other half had some strange experiences when she went for a smear check under the www.cervicalcheck.ie scheme today. I'd be interested to hear views of others on these non-medical queries.



The doc gave my wife the smear to post off to the lab. My wife had to pay the €2.50 postage fee, and had to beg sellotape from the lady in the post office to seal it properly. This seems to be a specific breach of the procedures of this scheme.
The doc advised (while the sample was being taken) that some additional samples would be required at additional costs (3 swabs @ €10 each) to address some historical queries. Doc then told wife to take these swabs to St Vincent's Hospital for analysis.
Doc wrote prescription for wife for stuff that may be needed (depending on outcome of test results). This will save need for repeat visit to doc, which is nice. Perscription is written on pad of another doc at that surgery, and stamped with the name/address of that other doc.
Doc's receptionist told wife that the extra €30 had to be paid today, and directed wife to nearest ATM. So wife had to go to post office, then ATM, then back to surgery to pay €30, then to St Vincent's with swabs.
Has anyone else had their doc send them to do their deliveries? Is there a problem with one doc writing prescriptions on another doc's pad?


----------



## Rois (3 Mar 2010)

Sounds very very dodgy - follow it up, it seems to breach all kinds of medical treatment.


----------



## becky (3 Mar 2010)

Was it a locum? They must quote their IMC number so a script with another name on the header wouldn't be an issue. My last script was by a hospital doctor with just the HSE logo. I can see how maybe they could charge postage for the other tests but I would have expected them to just build this into the fee, €30 is a low fee. I paid nothing for my smear test 2 years but maybe some are not happy with the fee so have decided to start charging the postage. I'd ask.


----------



## DublinCeltic (3 Mar 2010)

That does not sound right at all. Ring up the cervical check HQ and explain to them what has happened


----------



## Bronte (4 Mar 2010)

Don't doctors send the swabs directly to the Lab or hospital?  Otherwise you risk them getting contaminated or lost.


----------



## annR (4 Mar 2010)

That's dreadful.  I think your wife should make some sort of official complaint and then change doctors.


----------



## Complainer (4 Mar 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. Good to know that we're not the only ones to find it strange. Further clarifications as follows;




Bronte said:


> Don't doctors send the swabs directly to the Lab or hospital?  Otherwise you risk them getting contaminated or lost.


I guess that would always have been the normal practice, but maybe they are trying to save the few quid on postage. I don't think there is any great rocket science involved - just normal post, not even registered. 



DublinCeltic said:


> That does not sound right at all. Ring up the cervical check HQ and explain to them what has happened


My missus rang these folk yesterday and is awaiting a call back.



becky said:


> Was it a locum?


 No, the doc in question is registered on the cervicalcheck.ie website at this surgery, so she is obviously well established there. It seems that she is covering some of the surgeries for the older partner at this surgery (the doc who's perscription pad she used).



becky said:


> They must quote their IMC number so a script with another name on the header wouldn't be an issue. My last script was by a hospital doctor with just the HSE logo.


 
I still can't get my head around the perscription issue. It was a private script, not a GMS script. There was no sign of any IMC number on the script. Would it not be illegal or unethical for the doc to issue a perscrption on someone else's pad, with no mention of her own name.


----------



## Choosey (4 Mar 2010)

That is very, very odd.  Only about 4 months ago, I had to go to the doctor twice followed up by a visit to University Hosptal Galway and I paid nothing for the actual visits as the smear testing is free.  Didn't see or handle a thing on these occasions or any previous ones for that matter.  Definitely worth questioning.


----------



## kim (4 Mar 2010)

was it her first smear? is it not supposed to be free? I had one done under that programme last oct and I didnt have to pay anything. that is a mental situation, you should take it further


----------



## Pocket (4 Mar 2010)

That seems odd. I just had one myself. I still had to pay for the doctors visit (50euros) but the test was sent off by the doctor. I had some additional blood tests to get and for some reason the doctor couldnt do it herself but sent me to St. Vincents pathology lab to get the tests done (tests and visit to hospital was free). 

Bronte, I think my doctor mentioned samples are posted to the lab (but I presume usually by the doctor) and then the results are posted back to my home address. Maybe a cost saving measure? I assumed that it would be properly sealed to lower the risk of contamination.

I'm sure its very bad procedure to use another doctors prescription booklet.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> Has anyone else had their doc send them to do their deliveries?


 
Don't know about the rest of the post but yes to this certainly - all the time. Blood samples generally in practice.


----------



## becky (4 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> I still can't get my head around the perscription issue. It was a private script, not a GMS script. There was no sign of any IMC number on the script. Would it not be illegal or unethical for the doc to issue a perscrption on someone else's pad, with no mention of her own name.


 
My hospital script wasn't a GMS one.  It was written by a junior doctor and honestly I could have done it myself if I had the paper.

Reason I asked was it a locum is they move from practice to practice and I would have thought they just use the pads available, as the practice isn't going to print pads especially for them.

I would have thought she had to at least sign her name though - quoting the IMC is a new measure.


----------



## Complainer (4 Mar 2010)

becky said:


> I would have thought she had to at least sign her name though - quoting the IMC is a new measure.


Indeed - I checked in with the IMC, and both their guidelines and the relevant legislation states that the doc should put the IMC number on any perscription.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Mar 2010)

I would feel very uncomfortable about all of this. I certainly would be asking a lot of questions


----------



## Papercut (5 Mar 2010)

The doctor's IMC number would normally be on the stamp.


----------



## Complainer (5 Mar 2010)

Papercut said:


> The doctor's IMC number would normally be on the stamp.


In this case, the stamp was for the other doctor, so if any IMC number appears, it is not the IMC number of the treating doctor.


----------



## sandrat (5 Mar 2010)

I don't know why there was any charge. Once a woman is over 25 she is entitled to a free smear test every 3 years up to age 44 and every 5 years from 45 - 60. If a retest is needed due to a previous test being inconclusive as far as I know that should be free too. There should be no charge. I certainly did not have to post off my results and found it quite fast for results to come back. I got an all clear letter from cervical check people and from my doctor's surgery with results and didn't get asked for the price of the stamp.


----------



## Plek Trum (5 Mar 2010)

I would say contact the governing body directly and ask them to clarify:
1800 45 45 55
or 061 461 390
The scheme may cover just the one smear - taking of sample, processing of same at lab and report. Is it possible that due to your wifes medical history the extra 3 samples were required and NOT covered as part of the 'inital smear' screening hence the 30euro charge? I guess ring either way - it _may _be a *good*sign that the Dr wants to be thorough and ordered the additional samples, keeping your wifes health in her best interests.

Having to post the sample yourself though does seem to be a bit irregular..


----------



## DeeFox (5 Mar 2010)

I rarely go to the doctor but the last time I did I was really surprised that I was handed the sample (not a smear test) in a bag and told to bring it to the hospital (about a half mile away) myself - I did it without question at the time.  But it is a bit rich considering I paid €55 for the visit.


----------



## becky (5 Mar 2010)

Papercut said:


> The doctor's IMC number would normally be on the stamp.


 
Well then a locum shouldn't use it. That's the same as using a stamp with someone elses signature on it.


----------



## Papercut (6 Mar 2010)

becky said:


> Well then a locum shouldn't use it. That's the same as using a stamp with someone elses signature on it.


Why do you insist that it was a locum doctor 



> becky said:
> 
> 
> > Was it a locum?
> ...


----------

